# Slingshot with Magnetic Ammo Dispenser



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Slingshot with Magnetic Ammo Dispenser

I had to try making a slingshot with an in handle magnetic ammo dispenser. Here is the first prototype. It Works.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks like a good idea. Applewood is going to be a real strong and pretty slingshot, too. Hope it don't crack too much. I wanna see that one finished.








You're always thinking aren't you, MX?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That looks like a good idea. Applewood is going to be a real strong and pretty slingshot, too. Hope it don't crack too much. I wanna see that one finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it...... upstairs for thinking and downstairs for dancing. I would like to see this finished too


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Using a rare earth magnet as the gatekeeper to a small ammo reservoir is a brilliant idea.









The only hitch I see is that you can't store very much ammo inside the handle.

Perhaps you could use the same idea on a belt dispensor that held a lot more ammo ? Something that held say, 20-30 rounds, was filled from the top, and dispensed from the bottom 1-by-1 with your magnet gizmo.


----------



## Pocket Slingshots (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool i just joined and the first slingshot i want to make and 1 of the reasons i got into this hobby is because of your Pocket Box Slingshot. When i first saw it i loved it and hope to be done soon. Thinking of staining it and making it shiny.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out guys.
Dayhiker I am curious how the Applewood will look finished, too bad I did not have a seasoned piece to work with. We will see if it checks during drying, the good thing is being worked down it should dry in a few weeks. Always thinking, yep, the fun is trying new stuff. But I guess you're the same, think you have enough slingshots yet?









Lucifer93 I will post it again when done, I have another glued up with 3 thinner laminations that is much closer to dry, so that one may be finished first.

Darb, yes 7 rounds is not much, it also works with 5/16" balls, holds 9 of those, but this is a small slingshot. I will explore a modified High Capacity model, also a belt pouch dispenser sounds like a good idea.

PS I am glad you like the Pocket Box, I get a total kick out of shooting that one. I was surprised how much fun it is.

I have had these different designs come to mind, the end result is I am spending far more time making slingshots, than I am shooting them. Tomorrow I plan to spend some time shooting. I have had my eye on a can of shaving cream (Video must).


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Neet!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

LOL it got stuck but nice work.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

huey224 said:


> LOL it got stuck but nice work.


Yes it is a little sticky. A combo of green wood and the hole could be slightly larger. No problem though, easy to adjust.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is the completed Applewood slingshot that was still green at the time of my last video. I completed it to give to a friend. Turns out it had no significant drying cracks, but the wood does have some cool grain patterns.


----------



## bunnymansp (Oct 25, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> This is the completed Applewood slingshot that was still green at the time of my last video. I completed it to give to a friend. Turns out it had no significant drying cracks, but the wood does have some cool grain patterns.


like i said on another post i think it would be cool to have like a las vegas change despinser type set up for ammo not neccisarely a change despinser but that type of idea and i love the idea for the ammo holder i might put one on my F sling that i made when i test it tommarow i will think about selling them if it works well idk yet but i love the idea


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

mxred91 said:


> Slingshot with Magnetic Ammo Dispenser
> 
> I had to try making a slingshot with an in handle magnetic ammo dispenser. Here is the first prototype. It Works.


That is slick!!! Just a questionj. You seem to have just a little difficulty in thumb nailing the ammo out past the magnet before it was finished. I imagine when the SS was finished the magnet would be out there a bit more due to taking off a little wood around the hole (sanding, forming, finishing etc.) so the steelies would also stick out a little more, more exposure, to be easier to grab. Very nice project and very nice video (watching this four years after you posted it!!!) I didn't find this, a member linked to it in a reply to my querry about magnetic ammo dispensers. On your vid of the finished SSs, the ammo is presented so you can get it easily...great job all the way around and thank you for sharing!!! hats off.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Darb said:


> Using a rare earth magnet as the gatekeeper to a small ammo reservoir is a brilliant idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reference the amount of ammo you can store in a handle, that depends on the handle. If you make handles like we do they're fat and can hold more...but still, the concept of ammo in the handle isn't so much about the quantity of ammo but the less time it takes to grab one or two for timed or live game shots, say a group of pigeons that don't disperse upon the first shot not "knowing" what is about to befall them just because Henry keeled over after your head shot, Mable, Pheneus and Clarabelle are still sniping spilled Doritos... or rapid fire for squirrels running from branch to branch, semi spooked after a near miss but not really spooked yet etc...

If one takes, say, three shots at the same animal, likely the animal is either dead or gone and I doubt more than a half dozen ammos would be needed on hand unless the animal is really really suicidally stupid.

Too bad I shoot only lead ammo. I have steelies but I like the momentum of lead however the speed of steelies is of course more.


----------

